# Mini Ship Meetings In The U.k.



## Duncan Robinson (Jun 28, 2005)

Just A Quick Update, There Will Be 2 New Mini Ship Fairs This Year At Newcastle On 29th April And Edinburgh On 30th April. 
Send Me A Message For Details.


----------



## Duncan Robinson (Jun 28, 2005)

*Mini Ship Collectors Fairs in the u.k.*

JUST A REMINDER THAT THERE ARE TWO MINI SHIP FAIRS ONM THIS WEEKEND, THERE ARE PLENTY OTHER ITEMS BESIDES MINI SHIPS SO WHY NOT COME ALONG AND HAVE A LOOK? 
THEY ARE AS FOLLOWS:
*NEWCASTLE UPON TYNE*
ST JOHN THE EVANGELIST CHURCH
KINGSTON PARK
NEWCASTLE.
(JUST OFF THE A.1 AND NEAR TO THE METRO STATION.)
*EDINBURGH*
QUALITY AIRPORT HOTEL
INGLISTON
EDINBURGH AIRPORT.
(JUST BEHIND THE SHOWGROUND)
ADMISSION IS ONLY £1 SO WHAT HAVE YOU TO LOSE?


----------

